# The meaning of life?



## dmmj (Jul 18, 2015)

So is there one? We are born. We live, then we die. Does anything matter? If so why? I have been.thinking about time recently, and came to some interesting conclusions


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Jul 18, 2015)

Tortoises are the meaning of life.


----------



## johnandjade (Jul 18, 2015)

beer!!! 

I believe its all just nature and science, but friends and family make it worth while, essentially love


----------



## jaizei (Jul 18, 2015)




----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Jul 18, 2015)

This is what my daughter sent me yesterday . It may help ! Have a great tort day !


----------



## bouaboua (Jul 18, 2015)

I do have something meaningful in my life.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 18, 2015)

What goes around, comes around. Karma. I think we're each put here to accomplish something. It is sometimes hard to figure it out, but eventually you will know what you've done or are supposed to do. Be a good person and the rest comes naturally.

You're very introspective today, David. Are you ok?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jul 18, 2015)

To pass on your genetic material.
I will never have kids, so my life has no value.


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Jul 18, 2015)

Could it be? Life is meaningful because Death isn't the end. The choices you make in life can (and most likely will) influence more than you may think, even after you are gone.


----------



## Merrick (Jul 18, 2015)

Ending what your parents started


----------



## johnandjade (Jul 18, 2015)

let us not forget humour


----------



## terryo (Jul 18, 2015)

I think the meaning of life is different for everyone. To me life is just a stepping stone to a greater existence. As I get older I realize more and more the importance of doing our best to stop and help others along the way. No one should ever say "I'm so bored ...I have nothing to do." There is always someone who needs help someplace. May sound corny, but it's true...to me anyway.


----------



## terryo (Jul 18, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> To pass on your genetic material.
> I will never have kids, so my life has no value.


Not true. The value of your life is influenced by everything you do, not by what your children do. YOU have value of your own.


----------



## terryo (Jul 18, 2015)

dmmj said:


> So is there one? We are born. We live, then we die. Does anything matter? If so why? I have been.thinking about time recently, and came to some interesting conclusions


What conclusions did you come to David?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jul 18, 2015)

terryo said:


> Not true. The value of your life is influenced by everything you do, not by what your children do. YOU have value of your own.


Disagree.
As a nihilist my life has no actual value other than what it may mean to me or to others and this has, in itself, ephemeral value at best.
How many people will be remembered in 200 years?
But if your genetics are passed on, you've succeeded.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 18, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Disagree.
> As a nihilist my life has no actual value other than what it may mean to me or to others and this has, in itself, ephemeral value at best.
> How many people will be remembered in 200 years?
> But if your genetics are passed on, you've succeeded.



Having had value to one's life doesn't mean someone will remember you in 200 years. It means you've done the very best you can and you've helped others along the way. Maybe the person you reached down to help will do something quite memorable in his own life because you helped him.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jul 18, 2015)

Yvonne G said:


> Having had value to one's life doesn't mean someone will remember you in 200 years. It means you've done the very best you can and you've helped others along the way. Maybe the person you reached down to help will do something quite memorable in his own life because you helped him.


You are placing human values on this.
For me genetics is all and if you don't pass on your code, you have failed as an organism, period.
I've helped people and done many good things, hopefully helped others to achieve in the future and influenced events in a positive way.
But it's cosmetic. Altruism that aids others to further their genetic line without aiding yours is ultimately valueless.
It doesn't mean I don't enjoy life, I do, very much, but it's not of import.
People generally have to believe their lives are worth something other than just reproducing, that's normal.
I don't.


----------



## Heardofturtles (Jul 18, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You are placing human values on this.
> For me genetics is all and if you don't pass on your code, you have failed as an organism, period.
> I've helped people and done many good things, hopefully helped others to achieve in the future and influenced events in a positive way.
> But it's cosmetic. Altruism that aids others to further their genetic line without aiding yours is ultimately valueless.
> ...



Have you considered that altruism is commonly expressed as a function of kin selection? A non-reproducing individual may still be furthering similar genes and thus a successful organism. Colonial animals are examples. Additionally, the genetic similarity between kin separated by more than five generations approaches the same similarity as individuals in the population at large. 
Anyway, just a thought.


----------



## johnsonnboswell (Jul 18, 2015)

Let's not conflate meaning with value or purpose. 

I'm not convinced that the concept of meaning is meaningful. To ask what's the point is to take a linear view which not all cultures share. 

We find our purpose, we find value- or we don't. A lot is unknowable. That pivotal moment where we change the world, or someone's world, we may not see it or ever know about it. But it happened. Even if we are genetic dead ends.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jul 18, 2015)

Heardofturtles said:


> Have you considered that altruism is commonly expressed as a function of kin selection? A non-reproducing individual may still be furthering similar genes and thus a successful organism. Colonial animals are examples. Additionally, the genetic similarity between kin separated by more than five generations approaches the same similarity as individuals in the population at large.
> Anyway, just a thought.


It's something I have studied, but the colonial animals such as bees and ants to which you refer are not conscious of their decisions and often not sterile, they perform a function in the community as a whole for the good of the colony. Now, i see your point and as i say i am happy to help and encourage others, but we are not by nature colonial animals, social to some extent, yes. But one could argue that one could be furthering dis-similar and unfavourable genes in an organism that now does not have to be successful in order to survive and thus weakening the genetics.


----------



## Heardofturtles (Jul 20, 2015)

Rereading this, it might be helpful to parse out the differences between words like meaning, value, and purpose that are mistakenly used interchangeably. Purpose smacks of a religious perspective, value is an external locus; now meaning, that's up to you. Just ask Sarte.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jul 20, 2015)

If you mean Sartre then I would if I could, but he's a bit dead.
I'd especially ask him why he was happy to place his own fears and worries of futility onto his supposedly existentialist doctrines.


----------



## Heardofturtles (Jul 20, 2015)

Touché. I actually meant Camus. Stupid spell check. 



Tidgy's Dad said:


> If you mean Sartre then I would if I could, but he's a bit dead.
> I'd especially ask him why he was happy to place his own fears and worries of futility onto his supposedly existentialist doctrines.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jul 20, 2015)

Far more appropriate and interesting.
And dead.


----------



## Heardofturtles (Jul 21, 2015)

You know, you seem a little biased against dead guys . 
Have you read the Myth of Sisyphous? One of my favs and seems right up your alley, given your stated premise. Also being from Algeria, he's something of a neighbor of yours, albeit a dead one.


----------



## spud's_mum (Jul 21, 2015)

I asked my phone.

I present to you, THE MEANING OF LIFE!


----------



## Heardofturtles (Jul 21, 2015)

I wonder what a Droid would say?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jul 21, 2015)

Heardofturtles said:


> You know, you seem a little biased against dead guys .
> Have you read the Myth of Sisyphous? One of my favs and seems right up your alley, given your stated premise. Also being from Algeria, he's something of a neighbor of yours, albeit a dead one.


Nothing against dead guys, just difficult to debate with them or bash them over the head and say,"Oh, you're so wrong!", or "You're so right", for that matter. 
Socrates is a great favourite of mine, (or at least Plato's early version of him) and he's pretty dead.
Yes, I've read "The Myth of Sisiyphus" and enjoyed it.
But he went to live in France, probably wisely at the time.


----------



## spud's_mum (Jul 21, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nothing against dead guys, just difficult to debate with them or bash them over the head and say,"Oh, you're so wrong!", or "You're so right", for that matter.
> Socrates is a great favourite of mine, (or at least Plato's early version of him) and he's pretty dead.
> Yes, I've read "The Myth of Sisiyphus" and enjoyed it.
> But he went to live in France, probably wisely at the time.


Adam you are needed in the CDR 
for serious, secret planning


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Jul 21, 2015)

spudthetortoise said:


> I asked my phone.
> 
> I present to you, THE MEANING OF LIFE!
> View attachment 140114


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## Momof4 (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## dmmj (Jul 21, 2015)

Ask a serious question.......


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Jul 21, 2015)

dmmj said:


> Ask a serious question.......


I don't have a serious question, but Friday I'll be 60 years old ! And the serious answer is I still don't know the answer to life !!but maybe someday !


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Jul 21, 2015)

I had it all figured out in 1969, I was driving down Elmer School Road on my way home from working on a new monkey building, I got deep into thought, it started with, why am I driving down this road and just took off from there, After I had figured that part out I discovered a bunch of interesting reasons for just about everything, Then reality hit (but just for a second) and my only thought then was, I hope I don't crash to hard when this stuff wears off, and when did I turn onto road 109. From that point on no more deep thoughts, I just enjoyed the trip the rest of the way home.


----------



## johnandjade (Jul 22, 2015)

...my phone has a kind of 'hippy' philosophy too


----------



## ascott (Jul 22, 2015)

dmmj said:


> So is there one? We are born. We live, then we die. Does anything matter? If so why? I have been.thinking about time recently, and came to some interesting conclusions



Captain...you are the meaning of life my friend....


----------



## leigti (Jul 22, 2015)

My phone is being very literal tonight.


----------



## dmmj (Jul 22, 2015)

So my conclusioms on time. I have pondered this for decades now. Hard to explain but I will try. Time I think does not exist it only exists because we mark its passage. Think about it billions of years pasded before you were born, and billions will pass after you die. Thousands of generatipns lived and dieg before you, and will do so after you. Each person born,lived,and died. Our little slice of time is a blink in the timeline of the universe (do not get me started on that) More observations to come.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jul 22, 2015)

Only MAN places so much importance on himself. 
God is us and WE are the pet tortoises.


----------



## jaizei (Jul 22, 2015)

johnandjade said:


> ...my phone has a kind of 'hippy' philosophy too
> View attachment 140185



Your phone has obviously never tried keto.


----------



## johnandjade (Jul 22, 2015)

jaizei said:


> Your phone has obviously never tried keto.




had to google that there lol. im actually one of these really lucky people that can eat as much junk as i want and dont put weight on! smoke and drank since i was 12
I don't exercise at all ( work aside ) pushing 30... have a 28'' waist line, only weight 9st have a resting pulse of around 60bpm and blood pressure of an athlete?! ... karma is gonna kick my *** aint lol


----------



## Foursteels (Jul 22, 2015)




----------



## Eric Phillips (Jul 31, 2015)

"Momma always said life was like a box of chocolates. You never know what you're gonna get."


----------



## diamondbp (Jul 31, 2015)

The meaning of life is .....preparation for eternity


----------



## mike taylor (Jul 31, 2015)

You'll be dead way longer than you'll be alive . So don't think about the end make everyday as if it was your last . Just be yourself .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jul 31, 2015)

oops..


----------



## dmmj (Jul 31, 2015)

I get in trouble when I'm myself


----------



## mike taylor (Jul 31, 2015)

Then that's being yourself . I'm a trouble maker myself .


----------



## Tortoisefan (Jul 31, 2015)

Well I am about to be the odd ball in this conversation. I can only tell you what my experience has been. If it wasn't for my relationship with God I would not be here today. He has filled the emptiness in my heart, given me the ability to love beyond what I thought I was capable of. Given me comfort through much tragedy and made my life so worth while. I have also seen God have this affect on others first hand when they accepted Jesus into their life... Such dramatic change. There are a lot of misconceptions about Christianity a lot of people who have really given a bad example of what it is all about. I would implore anyone to examine it for themselves. God has given me the experience He has promised... You know every time I look at one of these adorable tortoises I think about how awesome God is. Some look at the earth and the cool animals and see it as an cosmic accident. I have never seen it that way. I have always been amazed and in wonder of a master creator and designer of these cool creatures and beauty that surrounds us that overwhelms me. Just my 2 cents if you have questions about God you can go to www.gotquestions.org answers to just about any question you can think of. You are a unique creation of God and He is very interested in your life and He loves you desperately and wants a personal relationship with you. Your life has great value to Him.


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Jul 31, 2015)




----------



## ILoveTorts&Gerbils (Sep 1, 2015)

We are born to die, put simply.


----------



## Gillian M (Sep 1, 2015)

Eric Phillips said:


> "Momma always said life was like a box of chocolates. You never know what you're gonna get."


Life may not be as sweet as choc. Suppose it's dark choc? Like ADAM's Cold Dark Room.


----------



## Gillian M (Sep 2, 2015)

ILoveTorts&Gerbils said:


> We are born to die, put simply.


That pessimistic?


----------



## Gillian M (Sep 2, 2015)

AbdullaAli said:


> View attachment 141462


Hi Abdullah how are you? Have not heard from you for quite long. Where are you now? *if *I may ask. USA? If so, hope your moral are now better. Hope to hear from you soon. Take care.


----------



## Alaskamike (Sep 2, 2015)

Meaning of life ? 
It's probable most all living things other than humans ( blame our overdeveloped frontal lobe) never contemplate such things. 
The simplicity all other life enjoys makes such ideas useless. 

They live by simple motivating instincts and desires: 
The chief of which is to stay alive 
Find shelter - safety 
Water
Food
Procreate. 
Get along with others of their kind( if that's how they evolved) or avoid others and predators. 

We humans have all the same needs, but because we are able to so drastically manipulate our environment, most people ( in the developed world, anyway) have very little struggle with the basics. We have both the time and the capacity for more complex thought. 

And so we want there to be more. We have a deep desire for more significance. We create art , music, , philosophy, religions, science. We write books and build edifices to ourselves. We want to know things. Not just in our immediate environment but beyond - space, time, existence itself. 

Animals , plants, everything we would term " alive" is in this state for the briefest of time ( including us) and then passes on their genetics if they can ,,and returns to the food chain. Heck , most of them don't even have a concept of mortality - they don't know they're going to die -cease to exist. 
And even if they did, it would likely be the least of their worries compared to day to day survival. 

Not Humans. We contemplate the past and worry about the future. And know we will die. We think symbolically. We search for meaning . It is both exhilarating and sobering at the same time. 

What is the meaning of life? I don't think that question has any significance. 

What is the meaning I attach to my own life? Now that question might be worth answering.... and to me ...

It is what you decide it is. And changes and flexes with your world view. It is amazing we humans find ourselves even able to contemplate a philosophical question like this. 

Both a blessing and a curse.


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Sep 2, 2015)

johnandjade said:


> ...my phone has a kind of 'hippy' philosophy too
> View attachment 140185





Gillian Moore said:


> Life may not be as sweet as choc. Suppose it's dark choc? Like ADAM's Cold Dark Room.


mmmmm dark chocolate is the BEST!


----------



## Gillian M (Sep 2, 2015)

stojanovski92113 said:


> mmmmm dark chocolate is the BEST!


Not the best but more healthy.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Sep 3, 2015)

I'm not really sure. 


...The sarcastic answer would be 42.


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Sep 3, 2015)

Synergy over time, we are all dead and all alive right now.


----------



## dmmj (Sep 3, 2015)

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I'm not really sure.
> 
> 
> ...The sarcastic answer would be 42.


Hitchhiker's Guide?


----------



## dmmj (Sep 3, 2015)

Will said:


> Synergy over time, we are all dead and all alive right now.


I don't feel dead


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Sep 3, 2015)

dmmj said:


> I don't feel dead


The synergy for living organisms is better expressed by the term 'emergent property' which incorporates the alive and not alive aspects of your person. But emergent property is a not so simple a thing to define, really really smart biologists write books on the topic. 

Like string theory that is joked about for it's complexity and depth, emergent property as a way to define alive versus not alive components of your person is not well expressed in this kind of venue. So I used the synergy. When you eat a calcium supplement, the pill is not alive, but when incorporated into your tissues and cells it is alive. What changed? The explanation of that change is within the greater idea of we are all alive and all dead at the same, and over time.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Sep 4, 2015)

dmmj said:


> Hitchhiker's Guide?


You got it!


----------



## johnandjade (Sep 4, 2015)

when asked if the glass is half empty or half full, i ask how it started... 

if it was full and you drank half, then its half empty! if it started empty and you only filled half, then its half full


----------

